#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [商品] 来自南非的委托小卡收到了

## 狼王白牙

乐园博客貌似无法让访客看到，版面就是用来发相关主题的，所以再发嗷  :wuffer_howl: 



这是麦克笔及彩色墨水笔的委托小卡，感谢画家加赠了另外一张狼眼特写。
能拿到实体的图片是很有质感的啊！
普通邮寄时间大约2个月，南非币 2.7 元 （便宜呢）

经过这几年的测试，从美国寄出的邮件，写 (R.O.C.) 与 (P.R.C.) 的都没寄到。
甚至卡在台湾机场海关也不给通知。遗失三件。只有一件小扑克牌收到。

从德国寄出的，写 Taiwan 的挂号邮件收到了。
从南非寄出的，写 Taiwan (Province of China) 用普通邮件可收到。



我的本名用同音字翻译为英文是 “永远的森林鲸鱼”（Forest Whale Forever) XD

最近有很多人想测试台湾的国际邮件怎么写，听说开玩笑的也收到了，
那么我也在此提供自己的测试结果。

最末，这张图的名字叫 Judgement Awaits 审判在后面等着呢，很有埃及风格嗷




请支持原画家：

https://www.deviantart.com/amadoodles

----------


## 峰峰

Hi 老大

這信等到2個月呀，會很有期待感呢 :jcdragon-want: 
老大會測試國際信也滿有趣的，遺失3封信好可惜呢
狼眼那張好有神，氣質非凡，眼睛很漂亮（收到的時候有哇一下嗎？ :jcdragon-xd: 
另一張很有狂野跟神秘感，很另類的風格 :jcdragon-nod: 
老大名字音譯永遠的森林鯨魚，很有守護森林的感覺，也好特別，讓我也好奇我的音譯是什麼了 :jcdragon-drool:  :jcdragon-drool:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> Hi 老大
> 
> 這信等到2個月呀，會很有期待感呢
> 老大會測試國際信也滿有趣的，遺失3封信好可惜呢


与其说期待感，不如说是紧张感，因为画家在寄出之前也说过，
如果无法收到，因为邮件无法追踪，因此她也不能帮忙太多...
况且，如果连美国网站购物寄出都会掉件或卡关，那么其它地区又如何呢？ :狐狸疑惑: 

所以等待了2个月后，松口气了，而且我们以前学习到的邮件写法都是要加国名缩写。

这个习惯让我认为很奇怪，因为寄信到哥伦比亚 （republic of colombia）不会写R.O.C.
寄信到南苏丹（republic of south sudan）不会写 R.O.S.S.
为什么寄到台湾非要 R.O.C. 不可？

因此就大胆尝试了新写法。 我个人认为根据联合国决议案，正确的写法是 Taiwan (Province of China) 吧
（无引战的意思）

图片很有感觉，貌似在古老的埃及，有巨大的守护兽守着真理之门。
如果生前犯太多罪恶的事情，就会被  吃~掉~噢！！！ :lupe_hungry:

----------

